# whats everyones take on colored jigheads?



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

do u think a certain color is the best.. does it even matter??


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I think you need an assortment of colors and see which one they like. In jigging, colors do matter in my experience.


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

I think white is probably my fav color


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

I have never seen anyone use or talk about the bright green jig heads.. anyone use them??


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

The hook is more important than the color


----------



## cskiff14 (Feb 6, 2014)

How do ya figure?


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i agree hook maters way more all colors catch fish a good hook will hook 90% of your fish a cheap 1 u may hook 60% everyone has a favorite color and because thats the color they catch the most fish on and thats the color they fish 9 days out of 10 and yes changing things up works but there is no best color


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

I thought this was a racist thread before I opened it!!
Pink is my favorite in clear water, black in dirty water.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

weedline said:


> i agree hook maters way more all colors catch fish a good hook will hook 90% of your fish a cheap 1 u may hook 60% everyone has a favorite color and because thats the color they catch the most fish on and thats the color they fish 9 days out of 10 and yes changing things up works but there is no best color


makes since..


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

From what I have always experienced especially recently I have been using red and white for the reds and specks. But from what I have noticed when I was fishing I was using just a plain lead color jig and was catching just as good as others. But if a color was to be chosen I would just do red or white for the heck of it.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

red and white are the most popular, I personally use red more than anything but I do have a couple fish I use white for


----------



## cskiff14 (Feb 6, 2014)

Haha clever name Fish Sticks


----------



## BaySlayer (Jun 16, 2013)

reelndrag said:


> I have never seen anyone use or talk about the bright green jig heads.. anyone use them??


I've been using bright green jig heads all winter and thats all I could get the Redfish to bite so far. Bright green jig head with green paddletail.










Tight Lines


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

you sir are the fist BaySlayer lol thanks for the pic to..


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I have never seen a colored headed minner.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Best analogy I've heard for the many different colors in jig heads/soft plastics/hard baits....

Colors are meant to catch fisherman... not fish... 

I've caught a many of fish on straight lead jig heads


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

stauty trout said:


> Best analogy I've heard for the many different colors in jig heads/soft plastics/hard baits.... Colors are meant to catch fisherman... not fish... I've caught a many of fish on straight lead jig heads


This is the truth


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

As someone who not only fishes but makes and sells tons of jig heads I get this question a lot and my advice is color does make a difference. Yes you can catch a lot of fish on just a plain unpainted jig or any color jig you find to be your favorite. However fishing is all about luck and making sure you have everything in your favor so that hopefully lady luck falls on your side. With this in mind I try to match my jig head color to the body of the soft bait I am using. White jig head with white grub, red jig with rootbeer or chart., chart with chart, black with white, or black. You can play around with all the color combinations you want. Another thing about painted jig head is fishing at nighttime or low light conditions. We paint some of our jig heads a soft glow pink/purple for this time period. This color jig head will typically outfish other jig heads 3-1 during low light. I believe this works because if you ever look at most bait fish (croaker, white trout, silver perch, or even shrimp) their eyes glow pinkish purple. So this is just some food for thought. Hope this helps.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Also as was stated earlier hook choice is critical. A good strong sharp hook will always put more fish in the boat. For that reason we only use Mustad Ultra Point hooks in our inshore jigs. They just out perform other hooks and we can still get them at a good price. If you are interested we sell our painted jig heads in sizes 1/8oz-3/8oz 5 for $3.50.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

thanks snakeman!! I never thought of a glowing jighead :thumbsup:


----------



## Grehgory (Mar 13, 2014)

anyone use them??


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 13, 2014)

I use the plain jigheads.


----------

